# Duck Hunting Tips By Captain Chris Martin



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

December 21, 2016

Probably at the top of the list of important things to consider during the middle of the duck season should be your gear. My Dad always told me, â€œBe sure you always use the right tool for the job.â€ How does that translate to halftime-season duck hunting? It means that you being outfitted with all the right stuff that will allow you to properly deal with hard-headed ducks and rough weather can either make or break any one of your halftime -season hunts. And camouflage is what you should think about most whenever you think about prevailing over the birds and the weather near the middle of the season.

But aside from your personal gear, the status of camouflage around your blind should become a major concern whenever youâ€™re hunting toward the halftime of the season. By this time in the season, the ducks have become very shy and uncertain, and for this reason it may be required for you to hunt in different locations each day using temporary and mobile blinds. And because you might move around a lot means you might encounter a lot of different surroundings as a direct result. Thatâ€™s why you should learn to over-compensate for camouflage based on where you might setup on any given day by brushing your blind with whatever vegetation happens to be growing naturally in the area where youâ€™re hunting. This may mean you need to use tall salt grass one day, and palm leaves and bushes the next.

Whatever cover you happen to decide upon, learn to use a lot of it. And because the birds have become so restless by now, make it a point to camouflage the overhead portion of your blind to the very best of your ability. Otherwise, you may just find out the hard way that middle-of-season ducks will simply keep flying if they see anything out of the ordinary as they perform their initial fly-over near the blind. I have personally partnered up with MoMarsh using the new Momarsh Invisiman and Invisilab blinds. http://www.momarsh.com/invisi-man/

Good luck out there!






WELCOME TO BFLâ€™s 2016-17 WINTER FISHING SPECIAL

Do you think deer hunters and duck hunters should be the only ones having fun this winter? We donâ€™t! Thatâ€™s why weâ€™re inviting you to take advantage of what can often be some of the best coastal fishing the year has to offer. Come and join us here at Bay Flats Lodge as we inaugurate our first-ever Winter Fishing Special.

From the novice weekend angler to the most experienced artificial enthusiast, our Texas winter months offer you an opportunity to spend time in the great outdoors during a period when most other folks are hunting, or have chosen to hang-up their fishing gear as they await the approach of spring. Thereâ€™s a lot less boat traffic this time of the year, which means drifting in a boat across the flats, or wading with lures along a promising shoreline, will be that much more tranquil.

You and your party can enjoy a great time of the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.

$412 per person 2 Guests per boat
$275 per person 3 Guests per boat
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat

(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing,
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested,
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included).

Call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early.

Artificial Lures Provided
Multiple Boats â€" 15 guides
Lodge Accommodates 46 Guests
Individuals or Small Groups Welcomed

* Trip must be taken between December 1, 2016, and March 31, 2017.

* A 50% non-refundable deposit is required to confirm dates. There are no refunds for not showing up or cancellations. If you cancel on us, your trip must be rescheduled before March 31, 2017. If it cannot be accommodated because of scheduling, your trip will be moved to next yearâ€™s 2017-18 Winter Fishing Special timeframe. In other words, if you cancel your trip for the Winter Special, you cannot rebook outside the above dates/guidelines.

* Whatâ€™s our rain out, or bad weather policy?
For a weather cancellation, a credit is automatically given for a future trip. As a precondition, it must be understood that if you book at Bay Flats Lodge, refunds are not granted for weather cancellations. Trip must be taken within one year of your booking date. If your trip is cancelled due to bad weather while youâ€™re staying at Bay Flats Lodge, meals and lodging will be charged at $100.00 per person.

* Bay Flats Lodge is the new Benchmark in providing the most complete, comfortable luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, expert instructional guides, corporate meeting facilities and the perfect spot for outdoors relaxation and fun.

* Gratuities for staff are not included in the fishing trip cost since we feel that tipping in general is discretionary. However, clients have asked that we provide general guidelines, therefore, we suggest the following:

$10 for kitchen staff, per guest/day
$10 for the housekeeping, per room/day
$75 to $100 for guide, per day
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special

Weather Forecast

Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in

A mostly cloudy sky. High 55F. Winds N at 11 mph.

Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.0 in

Partly cloudy sky. High 70F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.

Deer Hunting

Working along with some of the finest filming talent we have some really cool vids coming soon. Here's a sneak peek from Capt. Chris Martin's computer. We were able to harvest several world class trophy whitetails on this video.






Download our App on iTunes

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦15209515185497

Meet Our Partners:

Simms

Costa Del Mar

Mojo Sportswear

Columbia

Drake Waterfowl

Flats Cat Boats

Bernies Boats & Motors

Yamaha Outboards

Coastline Trailers

Shoalwater Boats

Old Victoria Outfitters

Brinson Powersports

Quack Rack

TTF â€" Texas Tackle Factory

CCA â€" Texas

Ducks Unlimited â€" Texas

Delta Waterfowl

Benelli USA

Franchi USA

Black Cloud Ammunitions

Finck Cigar Company

The Texas Gourmet

Stacy Hedrick â€" Realtor

Port Lavaca Auto Group

Lifetime Decoys

MOmarsh

Law Call Lanyards

FireDisc


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

http://www.linkedin.com/pulse/duck-hunting-tips-captain-chris-martin-chris-martin?trk=mp-author-card


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Merry Christmas from Bay Flats Lodge*

Happy Holidays!


----------

